# Worst Bow Opener EVER!



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

With dry conditions in the Menard area, I figured the deer would be all over the feeders. Apparently the deer are not in as bad a shape as most would think. We also have a few acorns falling, but any way deer movement sucked around the feeders during the day...they clean all the corn up at night....no hogs, so it's not them.

My wife and I slept in Saturday morning but sat that evenning; nothing for either one of us. Same for Sunday, except I had some deer move though the area close...but they never even looked at the feeder. I went out Monday morning adn seen one deer before decent light, but it had no interest in the feeder I sat at Monday morning.

Between us we hunted three different stands/feeders and never had a deer come in! Not good on a remote place like we are hunting!

I sure hope its the few acorns that are falling!?!?!?!?!?!? sad3sm


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I hunted in Diboll during the opener and also failed to see a deer. Not a good start. I will be there again this weekend staring at the Cardinals and squirrels once again though.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

What part of Menard are you hunting. I hunt half way between menard and Eden at the county line. My dad was there all weekend and killed a nice 8pt. He had 20-30 deer at each sitting. Yes the bucks look good but the does with fawns are sucked down hard. Sorry to hear about the opener, it will just get better. 

Wil


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We had plenty of deer, some nice bucks that we videoed but man our oak trees are void of acorns due to the drought. The hunting will improve for you but be glad that you have some acorns for the deer; they need all the help that they can get right now.

TH


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

NitroNX898 said:


> What part of Menard are you hunting. I hunt half way between menard and Eden at the county line. My dad was there all weekend and killed a nice 8pt. He had 20-30 deer at each sitting. Yes the bucks look good but the does with fawns are sucked down hard. Sorry to hear about the opener, it will just get better.
> 
> Wil


We are to the west of Menard...north of the highway.

Congrats to your dad!

I guess our ranch got just enough rain at just the right time that some of our oaks have acorns. The deer look good, but our fawn count is down.


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

I am on waddell lane northwest of menard,we had decent deer movement,my son missed a nice 9 pt. But i have found no acorns on my oak trees,so count your blessings!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Our oaks are doing good to have leaves on them. I am glad that we feed all year and had protien out for them. Good luck and keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Looks like we are going to get some rain today out there.

We had protein out, but the raccoons were the only ones eating it. I took a tire used for a salt block and filled it with 100lbs of protein and a little corn...game camera only show'd ***** in it feeding! I did have a bail of alfalfa there too...deer were on that like it's candy! But not the protein.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

patskat said:


> I am on waddell lane northwest of menard,we had decent deer movement,my son missed a nice 9 pt. But i have found no acorns on my oak trees,so count your blessings!


There were 4 of us total hunting and everyone pretty much seen the same type activity. Most of the deer that came to the feeder, only ate a few kernals and moved on. Our newest memeber took a slow deep breath just to see what would happen...everyone scattered...and then left. I checked my unhunted feeders after the morning hunts and they all still had some corn on the ground.


----------

